# system-auth configuration

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi, ALL,

On that page it is said:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #%PAM-1.0
> 
> # This file is auto-generated.
> ...

 

And it says that this file is changed.

Which file this one is generated from?

Because if I run "authconfig" my changes will be lost.

I'm looking for to change the "difok" parameter...

Thank you.

----------

